# DIY scent free storage tote! for less than $20



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

ok so this is a simple yet effective way to store your hunting clothes without spending the 80 bucks some "carbon scent companies" want you to.

you will need:

sterilite tote with latches on both ends. I think i gave $8.00 for the 22 quart. you can also buy these in sets of 4 or 6.

weather seal foam(self adhesive) 3/8 wide x 3/16 thick- $2.97

command brand seal adhesive plastic hanger hooks(with the 3m glue rated at 100lbs)- $3.19

1 bungee cord with or without hooks(had one laying around the hose) but you can get them for less that $3.00 at wal mart.

activated charcoal(in the fish dept. at wal mart)- my walmart was out, but it is $6.57 for a small jar.

panty hose- $.99


First I washed my tote out with baking soda and water rinsed real good and let sit outside all day to dry.(did the same for the lid)

then I wiped the rim down with rubbing alcohol and let air dry.

I then put the weather stripping foam all the way around the top. here is what it looks like after.










press the seal on real good.

After that I put on I attached the plastic hooks(following the directions!!) upside down on the sides of the tote. These are going to hold the bungee cord tight over the middle section of the lid which is where the sterilite tubs would normally leak. here is what that looks like.

these are the hooks themselves










and here is how I put them on.(do this on both sides)









here is what it looks like done, with the bungee cord pulled tight to seal the mid section of the lid.









Also I dont have pictures(yet) as my wal mart was out of activated charcoal(carbon- same thing). but what you would want to do is cut the legs off the panty hose, and fill them with the activated charcoal(carbon) and tie them off. put as many as you want into each bin. to reactivate it, take it out of the pantyhose, and place in a metal pan, or on foil in the oven for a few min. 

Also just wanted to add. if you dont like this, and have the spare cash, or maybe go in with a buddy you can order in sets of 4 only "iris storitall airtight totes". These are the same totes that are sold with that magic carbon suits name on it for a lot more(individually of course) still would need to add activated carbon to them though.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

here is a link to the iris storitall airtight totes.

http://www.target.com/Iris-Stor-All-Airtight-Containers/dp/B000KA33Q8


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

That looks pretty slick... Seems I've also seen the carbon replacement kits for those high dollar totes at academy for somewhere in the neighborhood of $20 - $25, would add a little more cost, but still substansially less money than the brand name alternative.


----------



## feedemsteel (Jul 26, 2011)

My friend did the samething except instead of using carbon he put dirt,leaves, acorns and sticks from your hunting area or backyard. He put them on the bottom of tote and placed a screen or grate at the bottom then he places his clothes in the tote and keeps the lid closed untill he uses them . This works great and keeps your clothes smelling just like the woods.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

bowhuntingrn said:


> That looks pretty slick... Seems I've also seen the carbon replacement kits for those high dollar totes at academy for somewhere in the neighborhood of $20 - $25, would add a little more cost, but still substansially less money than the brand name alternative.


Me personally I would just get some from walmart. its the same stuff...only A LOT cheaper. you can also recharge it too.(not sure if you can with the big branded kind)


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I keep mine in a large trash bag along with a vanilla scented automobile scent tree.


----------



## Another_Aaron (Mar 25, 2010)

I use these tots as well. I buy a pack of scent wafers each season.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=11858118&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414475

I duct taped safety pins to the inside of the lid. I just hang the wafers from the pins where they dangle over my clothes. I use them for both my clothes and my pack/gear. I usually hang them only the day before I hunt, otherwise I keep them in the container they come in to "recharge" the wafer. 

I've been doing it so long that the tot now reeks of acorns


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

looks good. i just put the leaves and sticks in the bottom no screen or grate and just throw the clothes in on top. yours is more airtight than mine tough good idea


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Another terrific idea!


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

Great idea. I am going to use the 35 gal Totes (too much camo) and use 2 bungees. I have been useing black trash bags, but always wondered about the plastic smell.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ wal mart sells the 35 gal totes in sets of 4, which would be cheaper than buying separate.

Also the two bungees would be a must for a good seal on the larger ones. Just make sure you get the command brand hooks. I tried the other brand and when I pulled the bungee tight they flew off! The command hooks use the 3M ahdesive that is VERY strong, but you must follow the directions in order for them to bind good to the tote since its sorta textured.


----------



## nu hntr (Mar 28, 2009)

where in walmart did you find the activated charcoal?


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Great Idea, I already use the tote just need to modify it the way you describe. Great Idea, can't help but think "WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT"


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

nu hntr said:


> where in walmart did you find the activated charcoal?


He said the fish dept. any pet store with fish should also have it.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

awesome idea! I've been pondering on getting one of those expensive bags, but after reading this I may keep my tote and upgrade it. Thanks!


----------



## nu hntr (Mar 28, 2009)

SARASR said:


> He said the fish dept. any pet store with fish should also have it.


Wow! How'd I miss that?! Thanks for the assist!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Just remember, if you plan on using activated charcoal dont add scent waffers or add dirt. This would be an oxymoron, as the carbon would just absorb the scent waffer/dirt smell. Activated charcoal is just an option for those who want to use no cover scent on there clothes and make sure they are scent free.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

So is activated charcoal good for all hunting gear, or just carbon gear?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

for all. Activated charcoal is the same thing as "activated carbon". just another name.

Activated charcoal, will absorb most all odors/scents. its also what is used to purified water for drinking...fish..ect.

just a super good all round absorbent.


----------



## ycastane (Jul 21, 2011)

This is a really cool idea, im definitely doing this. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Good deal cause I bought some anyways, lol. Couldn't find the weather stripping like yours so I had to buy some 1/2 thick black stuff, Still seems to work good. One more question, do you think i should put two jars of the carbon in since I bought the 45 gallon tub? I wanted to put one in my blind bag but I'm debating on putting both in my tote now.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

This is gonna be my first DIY that I will do for myself.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

have to up grade my also.......


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

BrandonK said:


> Good deal cause I bought some anyways, lol. Couldn't find the weather stripping like yours so I had to buy some 1/2 thick black stuff, Still seems to work good. One more question, do you think i should put two jars of the carbon in since I bought the 45 gallon tub? I wanted to put one in my blind bag but I'm debating on putting both in my tote now.


here is a link to the seal I used. I used this specifically because its VERY sticky(duck makes good stuff) and it was thin enough to go around the thinnest part of the tub(by the handle clips)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Duck-Foam-Weatherstrip-Seal-2pk/17133825

Also use a panty hose and just cut it to the length you feel will work. I wouldnt use a jar, as there would be as much surface area to absorb odors/scents, where as the panty hose breathes. Id say for a 45 gallon tub a 15 to 20 inch piece of panty hose filled loosely with activated charcoal would be more than enough.

Ps, have your wife buy the panty hose unless you dont mind looking like a crossdresser!lol


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

codykrr said:


> here is a link to the seal I used. I used this specifically because its VERY sticky(duck makes good stuff) and it was thin enough to go around the thinnest part of the tub(by the handle clips)
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Duck-Foam-Weatherstrip-Seal-2pk/17133825
> 
> ...


Yeah I bought the pantyhose I didn't care, I've bought weirder stuff than that lol. Guess I should have been more specific, I just ment should I use one jar and leg of pantyhose or 2? I bought 2 just in case. Probably gonna use the other one in my blind bag. Thanks again for the idea!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

I wonder if baking soda would work? Or cedar chips? I'm gonna try this idea for sure..thx


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Where did you find the hanger hooks?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

in my walmart(everyone is a little different) they were in an isle with things like coat hangers, tools ect.

basically its in the home improvement isle. The brand is "command" which I found to be the best after buying a few of the cheaper ones.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

dmgiss said:


> I wonder if baking soda would work? Or cedar chips? I'm gonna try this idea for sure..thx


baking soda will work, but not as effective as carbon. if you could figure out a way to spread out the baking soda to get more surface to air ratio it would do ok. but baking soda cant be recharged like carbon, so its more expensive
in the long run.

Also yes, cedar, dirt, leaves..scent waffers will all work as cover scents, but you would still need to wash your clothes in a scent free detergent first. if you use the activated charcoal, DO NOT add any cover scent stuff, as the carbon will absorb the scent from those and eventually become clogged(so to speak).

using carbon is for those who prefer not to store their gear with cover scents.


----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

Great idea going to give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## bblanham (Aug 29, 2010)

Good idea and thanks for sharing. Found the iris ones sold individually for $32 here: http://www.usphome.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=106398


----------



## ManInBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Good idea. I use a tote but I've been putting cedar "leaves" etc in with my clothes in a vacuum bag (those 'space saver' type bags) to keep the air off of them in the tote. I throw sticks, cedar etc in the bottom of the tote too b/c during the season I'm not so careful to put the clothes back in the bag, seal it and pull the air out.

I like this.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

bblanham said:


> Good idea and thanks for sharing. Found the iris ones sold individually for $32 here: http://www.usphome.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=106398


Good find! I looked for a while, before I just decided to make my own.


----------



## KyArrowhead (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the dry bags they sell at wal-mart in camping section. They are made for canoeing or whatever. Exact same as scentloc bags just alot cheaper. They stuff into tighter spots, take up less space and easier to grab and go if need be


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ do you have a link? my wal mart has no such thing


----------



## Big10 (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc..._query=outdoor products valuables&_tt=outdoor products

here you go.

I like these bags for my clothes. 

I am also going to use your idea for some larger stuff; like my back pack & tree saddle.


----------



## Brotherbadger (Aug 6, 2011)

Just ran out to the store and made this(one of the few times insomnia has actually been productive), great idea. Question tho, how often should you reactivate the Carbon? Also, at what temp/amount of time are talking?


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Good question Brotherbadger, I was thinkin about this earlier today actually. If i was a guessing man, once a year? Hopefully the OP can give us a better answer.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Will make 2 of these soon.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a old cedar lined chest that I use now.I put my boots and pack in it as well. I have a earth sent wafer clipped to my pack and I also put in a small piece of pine branch with needles in as well.I used a plastic tote for a while but it seemed that the plastic would start to smell bad after a while. I also wash all my things in baking soda first.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

i always use the rubbermaid totes along with layering the earth scent dryer sheets between my clothes. that definately does the trick


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

Great idea, Ive been doing this for years. JUST A WORD OF CAUTION DO NOT BREATHE THE DUST FROM THE ACTIVATED CHARCOAL/ CARBON. VERY BAD FOR YOUR LUNGS!!!!!!!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

for those asking about how to reactivate carbon...lol funny story

TBH I dont use the stuff, thought about it, and since making this thread decided against it. While its true it works great for many things, including filtration, scent control..ect it has one major flaw.

It gets clogged. basically the principal is that carbon(aka activated charcoal) has billions of microscopic air holes running through it. well, they catch particles in the air, water..ect. and over time these "pores" in the carbon become clogged.

Well thats when it needs to be reactivated.. to do this supposedly you can "burn" it out in an oven. well after some research I found that the temp to actually "reactivate carbon" is around 1400 to 1500 degrees F.

Therefor we would need an industrial oven/furnace. Which most of us dont have...

now, some people who are fish aquarium hobbiest swear this is not true, and that you can indeed do it in an oven, it just isnt as good as when you first bought it, and will eventually degrade, and need replaced. As you cant burn out all the pores. I also read that putting charcoal(carbon) into a 500F oven(max temp on most ovens) makes your house stink like all get out, and might not please the wife too much. BTW they said 3 hours...

soo...

I think maybe I should have researched this a little more before recommending it to you all. but, you could easily get a year out of the carbon from wal mart for the purposes of this, but you will have to throw it out and get new eventually.

My recommendation.

Like many have said, Hunter specialties scent waffers, or earth scented dryer sheets are a cheap alternative. you will need to wash your clothes first and then use these to store the washed clothing with and your clothes will take on the earth scent.(or which even scent waffer..ect you use.)


----------



## Brotherbadger (Aug 6, 2011)

codykrr said:


> I think maybe I should have researched this a little more before recommending it to you all. but, you could easily get a year out of the carbon from wal mart for the purposes of this, but you will have to throw it out and get new eventually.


I'm quite happy with paying the $6 a year it would cost me to buy new carbon. No biggie here.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, but some arent.

If it works for you then by all means do it, I am just too cheap..lol

I just wanted to let yall know what I found out about carbon from researching. Like I said I should have researched before I recommended it. I apologize.


----------



## Santa Closs (Dec 29, 2010)

Just made one of these and I too am ok with buying carbon once a year ... no big deal. I just have a question about the carbon though ... after putting the carbon in the pantyhose do you just toss it in the tote on top of the clothes or do you suspend it from the lid and not let it touch the clothes?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Just throw it in there.


----------



## hawk4932 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been using the totes for storing my gear for several years now, but not to the extreme of this. I will be upgrading my current tote very soon though. Thanks and I still ask myself why I never thought about doing this before. Too easy!!

Thanks Cody, great idea.


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

trash bags work too.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice....


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

just wanted to know how every one was liking this idea? any mods you found better? 

So far I have two of these totes done up(I dont have a ton of camo) and they seem to be keeping in the smell nicely!!!


----------



## Dairy King (Oct 14, 2004)

I did this with my existing totes but I screwed up and didn't use the totes with the latches. (duh! lol) 

I made a slight change though, I made the carbon inside the panty hose look like a sausage. Then I drilled holes in the lid, zip tied the sausage to the lid and then siliconed the holes to make it air tight again. Can't lose the carbon that way. I even Gorilla glued the hooks to the side and then spray painted the totes Olive Drab green and put some crappy leaves on the sides. Looks decent I guess. I'll see if I can remember to get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Just made a Scent Tote. Mine is 46 gallons (i think) and its a got a couple of crappy wheels on the bottom. i used foam on the top of the tote and on the lid, one roll did the whole thing. I also used the 5lb hooks and two bungee cords across the middle because the tote is so long. threw a couple of scent wafers in the bottom and its good to go. Holds all my stuff, backpack boots, camo but i also keep my Scent-Lok inside a plastic bag inside the tote.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Working good so far...


----------



## Dairy King (Oct 14, 2004)

That foam looks much better than mine. I used the kinda rounded door weather stripping. Not a big fan of it. Where'd you get it?


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Dairy King said:


> That foam looks much better than mine. I used the kinda rounded door weather stripping. Not a big fan of it. Where'd you get it?


Meijers. Its in the hardware with all the plastic window sealing kits. It was 17 feet long 1/2" wide and 3/4" tall I think. It was like $7 or $8.


----------



## Dairy King (Oct 14, 2004)

I think I got carried away lol


----------



## ilarcher31 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great Thread....


----------



## ctdflyboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome idea. I built one and it works great. Thanks


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Dairy King said:


> I think I got carried away lol


Uhhhhhh...........naaaa not really. Looks good buddy, definitely wont get it mixed up with any other tote.


----------



## dippedNink (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been using the spacesaver bags from Walmart. After I wash my hunting clothes I spray with attractant or scent eliminator and then fold them up and put them in the bags. Then vacuum seal them to keep all "bad" scents out and all cover scents in. Not to mention keeps all clothes dry.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i dont know if they still make this stuff or not but NATURES ESSENCE USE TO MAKE A COVER SENT CALLED THE ESSENCE OF FALL.they are out of cuba ny. anyway it smells just like leaves, acorns and wood musk. it would be good to spray on some wick or cotton strips and place in thease tubs.the tele.#on my old bottle is 716-968-3338 if it is still good.


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

im gonna try this! thanks OP!


----------



## tjohnson53 (May 31, 2011)

I read this and another where someone used a cooler instead because its waterproof and can be left outside. What's everyone's thoughts on using a cooler instead?


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

I would imagine a chest style cooler would have a better seal than a plastic tote, but it would much more heavier to move around.


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

Awesome job. Hope you don't mind if I copy this idea for myself. I have always used those totes but never sealed them up that good.


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool idea, thanks, just found this post

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

Tagged good info, I'll be making one also 



2015 Matthews Z2 
Addicted to hunting
USMC Semper Fi


----------



## mlob1one (Apr 10, 2016)

Bought the supplies. Completing this week. 👍

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## jeso562 (Aug 4, 2016)

good idea!


----------



## TheSpecialist (Sep 25, 2006)

sweet


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

Sc



2015 Matthews Z2 
Addicted to hunting
USMC Semper Fi


----------



## bhacher1993 (Mar 4, 2014)

One question, can you use a cover scent like the wafers or fresh earth field spray when hunting and just put them back in the tote . Seemed to always have better luck with the fresh earth smell than unscented. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Bhacher, I was wondering the same thing? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## FulldrawXL (Apr 2, 2013)

Very slick design. I'm gonna do this soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBB54 (Aug 4, 2016)

Pretty slick idea. Anybody tried this with a thicker tote?


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

what glue would you put on the command strips to give you 100lb resistance??


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

batsonbe said:


> what glue would you put on the command strips to give you 100lb resistance??


 any ideas


----------



## wdebrian (Aug 4, 2016)

I do similar with a tote filled with clothes/leaves.


----------



## Diviousone (Jan 1, 2014)

Very cool

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYbowhunter9 (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome Idea, I've always just used the bin itself without making it airtight...looks like its time to upgrade!


----------



## blazingnate (Sep 7, 2015)

I picked up one of these at Walmart (https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ziploc-WeatherShield-Storage-Box-Large/45630858) It's perfect since it already has the insulated rim, and has 6 latches so no need for the bungee cord. All you need is to add carbon or a cover scent!


----------



## antonioellis (Sep 7, 2016)

So I went to Wal-Mart to buy and do this. I bought the tote, and command strips. Instead of the carbon, I decided to get scent wafers. Should I clean the tote out with baking soda? I don't really like the plastic smell. Also, I could only find 3lbs command strips? Is that enough? Also, were in Wal-Mart would I find weathering strips?


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

antonioellis said:


> So I went to Wal-Mart to buy and do this. I bought the tote, and command strips. Instead of the carbon, I decided to get scent wafers. Should I clean the tote out with baking soda? I don't really like the plastic smell. Also, I could only find 3lbs command strips? Is that enough? Also, were in Wal-Mart would I find weathering strips?


I did clean it out with baking soda and the no scent laundry soap I use. Then I let it air dry in the sun and used the wafers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonioellis (Sep 7, 2016)

frankiecruzer said:


> I did clean it out with baking soda and the no scent laundry soap I use. Then I let it air dry in the sun and used the wafers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool man. How's it work? I'm going to clean it today and let it Dry. 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

I did this diy and it was an epic fail for me. I hunt 3-4x a week and tore the rubber gaskets off mine simply by opening it. I did have a clean surface and even used Jb weld 4400 psi to hold them to the container. I have well over 40 in my air tight storage container and just wanted to share that there is other alternatives. I've found some weather tight storage containers for 39.99. That's what I will be using.


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

antonioellis said:


> Cool man. How's it work? I'm going to clean it today and let it Dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


It seems to work, I use the weather stripping on the inside of the lid. I'll let you know after I kill a buck. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonioellis (Sep 7, 2016)

frankiecruzer said:


> It seems to work, I use the weather stripping on the inside of the lid. I'll let you know after I kill a buck. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you remember what weight of command stips you used? The original post said 100lbs, but I can only find up to 5 at my WalMart.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## escout (May 28, 2013)

I was at Walmart looking for the pieces for this DIY tote and found this....

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ziploc-WeatherShield-Storage-Box-Large/45630858

For $15 I cant complain holds the earth scent from my HS wafers very well.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

escout said:


> I was at Walmart looking for the pieces for this DIY tote and found this....
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ziploc-WeatherShield-Storage-Box-Large/45630858
> 
> For $15 I cant complain holds the earth scent from my HS wafers very well.


That's a pretty good deal. Question though, how much can you fit in this? I'm looking for something to put 3 jackets, 2 pair of pants, 2 shirts, and a pair of bibs in.


----------



## antonioellis (Sep 7, 2016)

Just finished mine today. Season starts Saturday. We will see how she works! 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## escout (May 28, 2013)

gmwilkes said:


> That's a pretty good deal. Question though, how much can you fit in this? I'm looking for something to put 3 jackets, 2 pair of pants, 2 shirts, and a pair of bibs in.


They have larger sizes, at lest my local Walmart did. In mine I've got, one pair of insulated bibs, one jacket, three midlayers, two pairs of non-insulated pants, a hoodie, socks, gloves, ballcap and its close to full. Everything is folded which is the key (dont tell me wife I dont mind folding hunting clothes). I plan to pick up a second one shortly and use that to keep my backpack and harness in, even with two they would stack neatly and be easy to load and move from the garage to car and back.


----------



## HoytCharger6 (Sep 29, 2016)

feedemsteel said:


> My friend did the samething except instead of using carbon he put dirt,leaves, acorns and sticks from your hunting area or backyard. He put them on the bottom of tote and placed a screen or grate at the bottom then he places his clothes in the tote and keeps the lid closed untill he uses them . This works great and keeps your clothes smelling just like the woods.


Second that


----------



## Ogdonia (Jan 13, 2013)

Excellent idea! Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

What about sticking the seal in the groove on the lid, keeping it protected? Seems to be exposed on the top edge.
One place where I hunt has tons of ashe juniper - aka cedar, so I use it for scent cover.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Figure I'd bump this thread with season getting closer


----------



## nito900rr (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm trying this for sure thx

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## dalouie2 (Dec 14, 2009)

u could rivet the holders to the side of the tub and then there wont be pulling off and as for the carbon any pic of it from walmart although im thinking scent wafers as well this is a great idea.. and how about this would charcoal bricketts work as in bbq charcoal ???? thoughts


----------



## dalouie2 (Dec 14, 2009)

one more thing amazon list several bag type absorbent packages coconut carbon and other choices reasonable prices and prime as well ...


----------

